# A Quiet Place 2: Gruselige Szenen im Super-Bowl-Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *A Quiet Place 2: Gruselige Szenen im Super-Bowl-Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *A Quiet Place 2: Gruselige Szenen im Super-Bowl-Trailer*


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Februar 2020)

Teil 1 war gut..


----------

